# Z series



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone own the z series commercial deck mower? I was told that is what i need to buy but not sure. i was thinking of a small bad boy for my first zero turn.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

scotteam said:


> Anyone own the z series commercial deck mower? I was told that is what i need to buy but not sure. i was thinking of a small bad boy for my first zero turn.



The fab-deck is the way to go, and bad boy is a good z but i have heard they are very hard to get parts for them. It just depends on your preference of z or traditional tractor style mower. Husqvarna has started a line of tractor style mowers with the fab deck, and kawasaki engines. One is the Husqvarna GTH26V52LS.


----------

